# Turin B n B?



## Jakkiwi (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi there

Could anyone suggest an affordable BnB in Turin? Im planning on coming down for a weekend break.
Would love to meet up and visit galleries or antique markets, when are they on??
Im in my mid 40s here in Italy for 12 months, just love it here now spring has sprung
cheers Jackie


----------



## Wookiee (Mar 22, 2012)

Jakkiwi said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could anyone suggest an affordable BnB in Turin? Im planning on coming down for a weekend break.
> Would love to meet up and visit galleries or antique markets, when are they on??
> ...


Hey, I'm not in Italia now but I did go to this beautiful little town called Zubiena near Turino. It has some gorgeous apartments looking right at the Alps. They are above the post office. Sorry I don't have any contact details as they were nearly finished building them in 2006 when I was there.
Ciao


----------

